# Poor Hemi...



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

My cat acts just like his old playful self except he has loose stools... not frequent just loose... I'm wondering if it's the food I'm feeding him. I started feeding him Special Kitty indoor formula when I had been feeding Kroger's Value brand cat food. He never had any issues with the other food and started out just fine on the SK but then I started noticing his stools becoming very soft and having no shape to them anymore. Like I said he acts perfectly normal. He's playful, loving, and drinks a decent amount of water. Am I just a worry wort or could it be something more pressing like a food allergy?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Could be the food. How did you switch him over? Usually its suggested to do it slowly mixing the new with the old, increasing the new until its 100% new. Did you compare ingredients? How long has he been eating the new food? If its been a while then his body should've adjusted to it but it could have an ingredient his body doesn't like.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

I switched him pretty slowly... but it wasn't as slow as I'd like because I ran out of his old food before the switch was complete.... *blush* He's been on the new food for a couple weeks now and the loose stool started about a week after he was switched. I may have to get him better quality food but I hate doing that with very little income... *headdesk* if I could afford it he'd be on Blue Wilderness grain free but I can't afford that right now.  Sigh...


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Kittiesdragons said:


> I switched him pretty slowly... but it wasn't as slow as I'd like because I ran out of his old food before the switch was complete.... *blush* He's been on the new food for a couple weeks now and the loose stool started about a week after he was switched. I may have to get him better quality food but I hate doing that with very little income... *headdesk* if I could afford it he'd be on Blue Wilderness grain free but I can't afford that right now.  Sigh...


Blue Wilderness is really high in protein, I would avoid it if your cat has had loose stools. 

If you go to PetSmart you can return any food you try if you, or your cat, does not like it (or if the cat becomes ill). I would recommend trying Simply Nourish. It's a little bit cheaper (because it's the Pet Smart brand), but it's a high quality food. Try to get something with fish, as fish is an easily digestible protein. You'll notice that it's usually used in limited ingredient/sensitive stomach foods. Simply Nourish's salmon food is their limited ingredient diet.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for the advice. I actually went back to kroger brand and started slowly mixing it in with the SK brand and his loose stool cleared right up... :/ I guess I know better for next time. I will compare ingredients to see if something in one food could be causing the issue.


----------

